# Your order has shipped!



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Order 391 (My order!) has shipped. Email just arrived! Yea!!!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Joeysaddress said:


> Order 391 (My order!) has shipped. Email just arrived! Yea!!!



SO DID MINE YEEEEE HAWWWW :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Same here! Happy days! WOOO-HOOO!!!:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

And mine (#460).


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Mine did as well. (#601). According to UPS tracking, it should be here on Monday, Nov. 12. Woot!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*out of town*

Im out of town for the weekend, here's hoping its not left on the porch in the rain for the weekend like my first copy of scifi modeler


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

"A UPS shipping label has been created (Tues 11/06/2012). Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated."

I take that to mean UPS hasn't actually touched it yet...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't forget to post some pics when they arrive!!!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Don't forget to post some pics when they arrive!!!


I take it this is the 1/350 Original Enterprise arriving


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Don't forget to post some pics when they arrive!!!


I will but i'll have to box it right back up.....I got the do not open till Xmas lecture


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

idman said:


> I will but i'll have to box it right back up.....I got the do not open till Xmas lecture


Listen, if the choices are "make the schmucks at Hobby Talk happy" or "keep Mama happy", leave it in the box. I've been married to the same woman for 31 years, so I know what I'm talking about. :dude:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Listen, if the choices are "make the schmucks at Hobby Talk happy" or "keep Mama happy", leave it in the box. I've been married to the same woman for 31 years, so I know what I'm talking about. :dude:[/QUOTE
> 
> I think she will let me open it just to take a pic...Then i'll be a good boy and box it back up and wait :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*#905*

#905 is on its way!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> #905 is on its way!


in route or lable created? im 908 still says just a lable created


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, I got my email Friday, but UPS is STILL telling me "Label has been created." Not impressed with their sense of urgency at this point.


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, my order number is 286 and I'm still at the "Label created" page. I'm starting to get a bit miffed at Round2's ability to ship these out. 6 days and counting, what are they doing? Going alphabetically?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine just updated to Monday the 19th now. after seeing the pics, I have to wait a whole week still "Oh the pain the pain" oops sorry wrong tv show:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:
Monday, 11/19/2012, By End of Day

A week to go, but that's cool. I'll still have it before Thanksgiving!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine will be here on weds YIIPPEEEE


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> Scheduled Delivery Updated To:
> Monday, 11/19/2012, By End of Day
> 
> A week to go, but that's cool. I'll still have it before Thanksgiving!


You're lucky. Mine's scheduled to arrive on the 19th too, but I'll be out of town all that week. 

---------------


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:
Tuesday, 11/13/2012, By End of Day (Port Angeles,WA.)

Last Location:
Arrived - Redmond, WA, United States, Monday, 11/12/2012

Redmond, WA, United States 11/12/2012 9:50 P.M. Arrival Scan
Fife, WA, United States 11/12/2012 8:10 P.M. Departure Scan
11/12/2012 6:01 P.M. Origin Scan

#589


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

In transit, eta 11-19

Can't wait.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, mine's scheduled for the 19th as well...

I guess staring out of the window isn't going to make it get here any sooner, right?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine is scheduled for Friday delivery. The way they handled this seems kinds screwed up. I was #200 on ordering, but has taken 7 days to actually get it shipped out? I realize it said 7-10 days to ship it out, but still...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> Mine is scheduled for Friday delivery. The way they handled this seems kinds screwed up. I was #200 on ordering, but has taken 7 days to actually get it shipped out? I realize it said 7-10 days to ship it out, but still...


I hear ya. I ordered on the 2nd, order #211, and I am not getting mine until the 16th.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*#905 Is On Its Way!*

#905 is scheduled to arrive in Houston on Monday the 19th. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

Well mine actually didn't ship till last night and it's got a Friday Nov, 16 delivery date to Granbury so I can deal that it took them 2 weeks to get it to me, although I was beginning to bet a bit over-anxious yesterday about it. 

Just 3 more days and my Christmas season starts


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

#401 is suppose to arrive Friday afternoon, just a few hours before assemble begins (-:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I just received an email this evening that my order #1127 has just shipped. Looks like Christmas is coming early.

I'm actually toying with the idea of ordering another one, but it really would be a whimsical thing to do. The thing is I'm already decided I want the La-La-Land 15 CD TOS soundtrack set---another thing I've really wanted for forty years. I can always pick up a standard edition later if I really want it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Warped, when did you place your order?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Warped, when did you place your order?


November 9th. I figured it might take longer to get out the door since my order was later (#1127).


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like it took one full week between order and shipping then another ~week for arrival for everyone so far. Let's face, whatever warehouse is doing this, they are processing hundreds of orders every week. So it makes sense they are saving the orders up and bulk shipping piles at once rather than a few every day. 

Patience, padawans. Anger leads to hate and hate leads to suffering and suffering leads to succatash. Or something like that.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm okay. I've waited more than forty years so a couple of more weeks won't matter. I'm just eager to see it.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mine is arriving tomorrow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering, suffering leads to being bought by Disney.....


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

My order shipped Nov 21 via USPS - I'll be waiting for the Canadian postal
service to get a hold of me for the Customs owing on the kit.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Preordered mine through Megahobby - just under $100!

I got the email saying it went out the 21st, got to Philadelphia the morning of the 22nd, sat there for 36 hours and as of last night has gotten to Maryland.

Scheduled arrival is Wednesday, but I'm hoping...

Shame I can't just drive up to Maryland and get it from there! It would be quicker!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

My order has just cleared customs. Shouldn't be too long now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parrot5150 (May 24, 2011)

Mine shipped, should be in by Thursday!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine was leaving the USPS sort facility in Memphis as of 10:45 AM this morning.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I just received my standard issue from CultTVman today. 

My standard issue of the 1/350 Constitution Class Starship may not be one of the lucky 1701 + special issues but it is an issue just the same. Yes, I did open the box very carefully and take a peek inside. I'm very happy with what I saw.

Right now I'm in the middle of moving into a new residence so building the Gray Lady will have to wait. It will also give me time to get the lighting/photoetch/decals combo kit. 

Has anybody heard any news on a substitute for the VooDoo Gray paint that is not being made any more?


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

I purchased Voodoo Grey today at my local Hobby Store. Also, Testors website still shows the paint available:

http://www.testors.com/product/0/2039/_/16515_Canadian_Voodoo_Grey_(G)_MM_-_12_oz._Bottle

The information does indicate limited availability.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't believe mine came today. As it is a Christmas present from my lovely wife, it stays in the shipping box and goes into hiding until Christmas! I'm strong...I really am...right?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> Has anybody heard any news on a substitute for the VooDoo Gray paint that is not being made any more?



EA Hobby still has a couple bottles available for order:

http://eahobby.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=39774

And eHobbies indicates this color in stock:

http://www.ehobbies.com/tes2039.html


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Just checked my tracking number, my kit has moved up a day! It was Friday, it is now supposed to be here tomorrow!


Giggity.....


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

robiwon said:


> Just checked my tracking number, my kit has moved up a day! It was Friday, it is now supposed to be here tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Giggity.....


Mine was Thursday and now it's today!

But if it didn't waste 4 days in Portland OR, it would have been here 4 days ago. Thanks UPS! You Rock.

Los Angeles, CA, United States 11/28/2012 7:16 A.M. Out For Delivery
11/28/2012 1:45 A.M. Arrival Scan
Sylmar, CA, United States 11/28/2012 1:39 A.M. Departure Scan
Sylmar, CA, United States 11/27/2012 6:21 P.M. Arrival Scan
West Sacramento, CA, United States 11/27/2012 9:14 A.M. Departure Scan11/27/2012 6:51 A.M. Arrival Scan
Roseburg, OR, United States 11/26/2012 8:35 P.M. Departure Scan
11/26/2012 2:16 P.M. Arrival Scan
*Portland, OR, United States 11/26/2012 9:56 A.M. Departure Scan
Portland, OR, United States 11/22/2012 12:59 A.M. Arrival Scan*
Fife, WA, United States 11/21/2012 7:50 P.M. Departure Scan
11/21/2012 6:14 P.M. Origin Scan
United States 11/21/2012 2:44 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Same here!

Manchester, NH, United States 11/28/2012 3:26 A.M.	Out For Delivery
Manchester, NH, United States 11/27/2012 10:10 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Chelmsford, MA, United States 11/27/2012 9:29 P.M.	Departure Scan
Chelmsford, MA, United States 11/25/2012 4:01 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Portland, OR, United States 11/21/2012 2:16 A.M.	Departure Scan
Portland, OR, United States 11/20/2012 9:51 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Fife, WA, United States 11/20/2012 7:05 P.M.	Departure Scan
11/20/2012 5:41 P.M.	Origin Scan United States 
11/19/2012 8:25 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS

I don't think I've been so excited since I peeked and found that chemistry set under the tree.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Someone's knockin' at the door,
Somebody's ringin' the bell.
Do me a favour,
Open the door,
Let 'em in.

:hat:


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like mine is stuck in New York...

Priority Mail International Parcels - Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
November 21, 2012, 8:53 pm
BETHPAGE, NY 11714


----------



## xDiscoStu (Sep 21, 2004)

Delivered today.

Ordered 11/12 - Order#: 1340
Received shipping notice 11/19
(they're serious about that seven day thing, apparently)

United States 11/19/2012 8:25 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS
11/20/2012 5:39 P.M.	Origin Scan
Fife, WA, United States 11/20/2012 7:40 P.M.	Departure Scan
Portland, OR, United States	11/20/2012 11:46 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Portland, OR, United States	11/21/2012 5:17 A.M.	Departure Scan
11/21/2012 8:56 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Hermiston, OR, United States	11/21/2012 9:47 A.M.	Departure Scan

(Now any potential movement was killed by the holiday)

Commerce City, CO, United States	11/26/2012	4:32 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Commerce City, CO, United States	11/27/2012	4:20 A.M.	Departure Scan
Dallas, TX, United States 11/27/2012 11:17 P.M.	Arrival Scan
11/28/2012 12:15 A.M.	Out For Delivery
Dallas, TX, United States 11/28/2012 12:39 P.M.	Delivered

opened up the box and order #1340 received kit #1341


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Model Man said:


> Mine was Thursday and now it's today!
> 
> But if it didn't waste 4 days in Portland OR, it would have been here 4 days ago. Thanks UPS! You Rock.
> 
> ...


Well, in their defense, that wait was over the holiday, and they don't ship on the weekends.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

I've just noticed mine has arrived at the sorting facility. I've also noticed that its being shipped International Priority but I paid for EMS.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's here! 

... and over to the wife for the Christmas wrapping.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I got home this evening to find a notice to pick up a parcel at the post office. Hmm...I wonder what it could be??? :lol:


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Curiously I received a shipped notice from AW for my black friday purchase from them, but not for my 2nd 1/350 Enterprise premiere. I've received a shipping notification from CultTVman for my Standard Edition 1/350 that I ordered on the same day as the 2nd premiere. Incidentally I'm not impressed with AW's shipping or customer service, their black Friday sale had a system glitch that resulted in the discount being given twice on some items. I used their contact us method to let them know and find out how to pay the additional amount I owed them. They had the problem fixed quickly, but never contacted me to let me know how to handle paying the difference. If I didn't check the order yesterday I wouldn't have noticed there was an option on the screen that shows the status (processing) to allow you to pay any outstanding amount and it would still be sitting there.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Kept checking UPS all day at work. It kept saying out for delivery. I get home and no box. I take the dogs out and I see a UPS truck coming up the street. I bring the dogs in and he stops in front of the house. It's here! Holy cow it's heavy! Did a quick glance at all the bages but didn't open any yet. I'll wait until this weekend. I got kit #1469. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Forty-two years ago I got my first AMT TOS _Enterprise_ kit for Christmas. This year I'm getting another noteworthy and much anticipated TOS _Enterprise_ only a month early before Christmas. And early next week I'll be ordering La-La-Land Record's 15 CD set of the complete TOS soundtrack, including a lot of recorded but never used tracks.

What an awesome year to be a TOS fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got my standard kit from Megahobby today! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> Forty-two years ago I got my first AMT TOS _Enterprise_ kit for Christmas. This year I'm getting another noteworthy and much anticipated TOS _Enterprise_ only a month early before Christmas. And early next week I'll be ordering La-La-Land Record's 15 CD set of the complete TOS soundtrack, including a lot recorded but never used tracks.
> 
> What an awesome year to be a TOS fan. :thumbsup:


ditto just waiting for the email to say buy now


----------



## Parrot5150 (May 24, 2011)

Parrot5150 said:


> Mine shipped, should be in by Thursday!


It's here, and it's beautiful! #328.


----------



## ibbilly (Mar 18, 2004)

#923 has made it ti NC!!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Warped9 said:


> And early next week I'll be ordering La-La-Land Record's 15 CD set of the complete TOS soundtrack, including a lot of recorded but never used tracks.
> 
> What an awesome year to be a TOS fan. :thumbsup:


 
I searched their website and don't see anywhere to pre order the cd collection...is it already sold out??


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

John Duncan said:


> I searched their website and don't see anywhere to pre order the cd collection...is it already sold out??


no preorder. there was a sign up to recieve email updates. i think just go on the site on dec 4 to order when it is released


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

jaws62666 said:


> no preorder. there was a sign up to recieve email updates. i think just go on the site on dec 4 to order when it is released


I did it as soon as I learned of it so I'm on that list.

Oh, btw....*it's HERE!!!* :lol:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Firstly, I'm impressed by the packaging. The box is gorgeous and nicely done all around. And it's packed to the brim---I don't think they could have gotten another piece of plastic into it. :lol: The detail is fantastic.

Regarding the contentious gridline issue---they're a lot finer in person than they appear in photographs I've seen before now. I will say they do seem a bit more apparent on the lower saucer than above, but they do fade away with distance as you step back.

I'm extremely excited and happy with what I see. :thumbsup:

Oh, and btw, I paid $28 for shipping to Canada at the AW source and was not asked for anything additional when I picked it up at the post office so I'm okay with that.


----------

